# Form 80 -- Question 59 - Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled...?



## k82 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi All,
This is my first post in this forum ..

I have a doubt regarding question 59 in form 80 i.e 

*Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled by, been refused entry 
to, or been deported from, any country?*

I use to work in usa from 2007 - 2010 . My US work visa extension was refused in 2010 . 

I mentioned "yes" for the above question and gave explanation also in form 80 .. but i didn't mentioned the date and year
. i have filled the form and submitted it on 20th of dec .. 


I just want to know will that be a problem . *can i send a mail to CO with form 80 again*.

only document which is pending from me is the FBI clearance which i am expecting in a week or so 


Thanks in advance


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi k82, 

you can send an update per mail, upload a new version in the eVisa system or wait for your CO to ask for clarification. I would not worry too much since you provided the information (which visa and circumstances) truthfully but forgot to provide the date. 

All the best!
Monika


----------



## k82 (Dec 27, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi k82,
> 
> you can send an update per mail, upload a new version in the eVisa system or wait for your CO to ask for clarification. I would not worry too much since you provided the information (which visa and circumstances) truthfully but forgot to provide the date.
> 
> ...


Thanks Monika for your Quick reply i am relived a bit after reading your reply . I will upload a updated version in eVisa system .. 

Thanks 
k


----------



## johnapones (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello, 
Did you got your visa? I have similar situation? Did CO asked you anything furtherto provide? Thanks. 




k82 said:


> Hi All,
> This is my first post in this forum ..
> 
> I have a doubt regarding question 59 in form 80 i.e
> ...


----------



## k82 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Johnapones 
Yes i got my visa they didn't ask for any further documents or details .
In my case i didn't get the visa extension when i came back to my country.


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi

If h1 visa is rejected in lottery, should that also be mentioned ? I guess it is actually "invalidated" rather "rejected"


----------



## johnapones (Jul 28, 2014)

Do I need to fill the new form 80 or the one which I have from one of my friend. I am not sure what is the best way to fill the form by hand or using computer. As I am not able to edit these forms online. Thanks.


----------



## k82 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi prodigy
I dont think so u need to mention about that .its not a rejection


----------



## k82 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi johnapones
Sorry I didn't get you .in my case i didn't fill the form initially so CO has asked me to fill it and send it .
i guess i have typed it initially and for the last question related to visa refusal i have hand written and scanned it and attached to the existing PDF form 80 doc and submitted .


----------



## johnapones (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello K82, 

Not sure if you can answer this or not but I am seeing a new form 80 on the website which says Commonwealth of Australia 2014 did you filled this form or did you filled the form which says Commonwealth of Australia 2012? Look at the bottom of your form 80 to find this. Thanks. 



k82 said:


> Hi johnapones
> Sorry I didn't get you .in my case i didn't fill the form initially so CO has asked me to fill it and send it .
> i guess i have typed it initially and for the last question related to visa refusal i have hand written and scanned it and attached to the existing PDF form 80 doc and submitted .


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

prodigy+ said:


> Hi
> 
> If h1 visa is rejected in lottery, should that also be mentioned ? I guess it is actually "invalidated" rather "rejected"


Hi prodigy,

Hope you are doing Well.

I am in the same boat like you were , I had applied for H1B visa but it was not picked up in the lottery. So while filling the Form 80 I answered the -- Question 59 - Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled...? As *NO*.

I can see your signature that you got Grant in 2014.(Great) Please help me with this , what you have provided in form 80? did you mention *No* or *Yes*. If YES, what details you have mentioned ?

Regards
Milan Pradhan


----------

